# Sesgos



## a_catarina

Olá outra vez!!
Já agora alguém sabe o que significa "sesgos" em espanhol??? Estou farta de procurar esta palavra mas apenas encotrei o significado "enviesado", o que não me ajuda muito pois não faz sentido neste contexto:
"Los marcos teóricos  pueden contener sesgos y supuestos acerca del mundo en general"
Obrigada mais uma vez.


----------



## Vanda

Pelo menos encontrei a definição de sesgos:
Veja. Agora, esperemos algum expert em espanhol para nos ajudar...


----------



## a_catarina

Obrigada Vanda!


----------



## Brazilian dude

Aqui me parece possível a palavra _vieses_ ou _desvios_.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Vanda

Como já disse Braz -dude, vieses deve dar. 
Veja no nosso dicionário :ao viés
http://www.wordreference.com/espt/sesgo


----------



## a_catarina

Ok! Obrigada aos dois!


----------



## Tomby

Fisicamente, em espanhol, um "sesgo" é um corte oblíquo. Normalmente, em Espanha esta palavra se usa em estudos sociológicos, em pesquisas de opinião, etc. Neste contexto trata-se de um erro intencionado (o não) numas investigações. 

Veja esta frase: 
"_La__ dirección del PSC (partido político) rechaza, no obstante, la opinión *sesgada* y malintencionada manifestada por algunos sectores internos del propio partido socialista_". 
[Sesgada = particípio feminino do verbo "sesgar"]

Em português deve ser mais o menos assim:

"_A direcção do PSC rejeita, não obstante, a opinião *errada* (ou *desviada*) e mal-intencionada manifestada por alguns sectores internos do próprio partido socialista_". 


Por tanto eu traduziria a frase "_Los__ marcos teóricos pueden contener sesgos y supuestos acerca del mundo en general_" da seguinte forma:

"Os marcos teóricos podem conter erros (ou desvios) e supostos sobre o mundo em geral".

Cumprimentos!


----------



## GekoBR

Si la bolsa sigue en un sesgo de baja...
Se a bolsa segue num viés de baixa...

Também tive um susto na primeira vez que me deparei com esta palavra!


----------



## GOODVIEW

Me parece que _opiniões tendenciosas_ talvez seja uma boa opção...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aqui, neste texto a tradução e *obliquidades (*_faltas de rectidão_!, _visões parciais ou intencionadas_ nos marcos teóricos dos que estam a falar.).


----------



## vf2000

Aprendi que seria em inglês algo como "bias", ou um erro de interpretação, como disse GoodView, uma opinião tendenciosa. Pelo menos em Psicologia e sociologia é assim.


----------



## Fer BA

VF,

é isso, _sesgos_ tem a mesma significação que _bias_ em inglés, não é um erro, nem um engano, mas uma opinião tendenciosa, parcial.

(e não conheço nenhum marco teórico que no tenha, por definição, sesgos e supostos  )


----------



## Vanda

Só pra lembrar que este tópico foi ressuscitado do fundo do baú, abril de 2006. Fica pra futuras buscas.

Falar nisto, cadê você Catarina?


----------



## vf2000

Fer Ba, você tem razão. Essa ideia de "erro" me foi dita por uma colega que estava corrigindo o meu trabalho sobre o tema. Segundo ela, ao se usar _*sesgos *_se está falando de erro, uma tendência, é verdade, mas errônea, na interpretação dela, insisto. Como eu não sou hispanohablante, não discuto, apenas repito o que eu ouvi.
Em inglês _*bias *_não quer dizer erro, dai a confusão.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Uma "_opinión sesgada_" também no espanhol tem o valor de tendenciosa e parcial.


----------



## Mangato

No caso da bolsa sesgo quer dizer tendência.  
Veja o que o DRAE diz
*sesgo**, ga**.*
(De _sesgar_).

*6. *m. Curso o rumbo que toma un negocio.


----------

